
TWO PLANETS DISCOVERED: ONE BY GRAVITY, ONE BY ACCIDENT - neo4sure
http://www.syfy.com/syfywire/two-planets-discovered-one-by-gravity-one-by-accident-part-2
======
zunzun
THAT IS A REALLY GREAT LINK, THANK YOU FOR POSTING IT.

